# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Shotguns WHERE do I start

## Rock river arms hunter

I'm just gathering the funds together and planning on purchasing a semi, 20 or 12 gauge semi but where the hell do I start?

I'm not touching anything with the word Norinco or GunShitty but aside from those two where do I start? My price range is under $1800

I've heard Stoegers are good and with that berretta or benelli are awsome guns, I've also heard Browning,fabarm,h&r and anything Italian is generally a good gun.

I'm also wanting a 5+1 minimum magazine capacity preferably a 7 with a mag extensension... I'm 6 foot 2 and 70kg,I find anything carbine like too short to use and I'm wanting to be shooting to 40m ish.... I want to make the most out of the gauge so I'm unsure of whether to go 12 or 20

I'm wanting it to shoot clays with and also to do parries and Canada Geese,its the sort of gun that I can carry on my back and swap around when I've got the AR and use as a ambush gun.... I won't be chasing pigs with it so I'm not worried in the least about its ability to cycle buckshot and solids...

Experience with shotguns.... well I've shot some buckets in the pond with a mates h%r 12gauge semi and tbh i laughed at the recoil.... weirdly enough I Enjoyed it!

I was in serious shooters yesterday in the gun room all by myself and browsing through, two guns caught my eye.... 1) a saiga 12. 2)a browning silver hunter 12gauge which was absolutely beautiful and within the price range at 1799 I think, I like the saiga in that its a saiga so reliability won't be an issue but like anything thats derived from a military style firearm I must first question its practicle use as a hunting arm, the detachable mag is defenitly a positive....

http://www.browning.com/products/cat...1&tid=350&bg=x
thats the browning I found

GUYS HELP ME OUT.... PRETTY PLEASE!

----------


## Jrobs

Fabarm XLR camo - $1799  XLR composite -1699 from hamils. ask if they will chuck in a mag extension :Thumbsup: 
Or push 200 more slides and grab a xtrema 2 from H&F.

----------


## MassiveAttack

I would (and just did) add the 200 more slides and get the 2k extrema 2 from H&F.  Last year that was a 3k+ shotgun.

----------


## jakewire

Dunno if the Sliver will fit your 5+1 plus extension reqirements.
Fabarm or Extrema I guess, depending if you want 3.5" capable.

----------


## Chris

I brought a Browning Silver Hunter when they first came on the market bout 4 years ago .Best thing I ever did too.
H&F Te Rapa rd did me a deal $1400 ,they threw it on the courier for me. Brilliant gun up to 3.5" steel & hasn't missed a beat in 4 years so far . Mag capacity is down to 3+1 in 3" steel ,not often I need more than 2 shots .
I'll fess up ,I really like Brownings.

----------


## DAF

I recently got a fabarm H368, I can't fault it. 
There is a guy selling one on the link below, you should be able to get it for a good price if its what your looking forAwesome Fishing And Hunting New Zealand. Fishing And Hunting Forum. Where New Zealand and Australian Fisherman & Hunters Have Hung Out Since 1995

----------


## keen fella

Extrema, value for money its going to be hard to beat.

----------


## EeeBees

If you back a Beretta, you are on the podium before the race starts  :Grin:  :Grin:    JMOOC!!!

----------


## Rich007

Do you have to buy a 'new' shotgun??? There are some really good value secondhand shotguns out there. Last year I bought a Benelli SBE II (camo/LH) with mag extension for $2010 on trademe - they retail for $3500-$4000. It hasn't missed a best and nor should it for many years. 

Beretta Xtrema 2 | Trade Me

Benelli Black Eagle 3.5" | Trade Me

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 | Trade Me

Whatever you decide I hope it's barrel is warm on May 5  :Grin:

----------


## SHOOTA

you will get a great gun in that price range. go the fabarms!!!! but find one that fits above all else brand is no good if it dont sholder properly

----------


## crzyman

> you will get a great gun in that price range. go the fabarms!!!! but find one that fits above all else brand is no good if it dont sholder properly


This is the best advice....... :Thumbsup: 

First and formost..... lift lots of guns and find one that pointing were your looking.

Shoulder it like normal and see were it points, shoulder it again and again and again.  Then close your eyes and shoulder it again, open you eyes and make sure it points were your looking.

If it doesnt dont buy it, regardless of price or brand.

If I shoulder a gun I know right away if I can shoot it before leaving the shop.  If you look at something second hand find it in a shop first and shoulder it.

Id be looking at a good second hand gun before Id by a cheaper new one.

12g for you is what I'd use.  20g is good to but dearer to run if you shoot clays as well.

----------


## kawhia

> Do you have to buy a 'new' shotgun??? There are some really good value secondhand shotguns out there. Last year I bought a Benelli SBE II (camo/LH) with mag extension for $2010 on trademe - they retail for $3500-$4000. It hasn't missed a best and nor should it for many years. 
> 
> Beretta Xtrema 2 | Trade Me
> 
> Benelli Black Eagle 3.5" | Trade Me
> 
> Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 | Trade Me
> 
> Whatever you decide I hope it's barrel is warm on May 5


agree, bought an ulrika full camo in case for 1k............... too heavy and bulky for a walk round gun so the extrema would be worse.
lucky i have a few benelli's................. i bought the gas gun to mount acamera on only.

----------


## MEB

couldn't agree with crzyman more. You'll shoot more with a shitty Norinco that fits you than with a Beretta that doesn't.

----------


## kawhia

most good quality guns come with shim kits, and at his height squeezing into a norinco or saiga stock designed for 5 foot asians won't see him right, although in an ambush situation i'm sure he can lay down enough suppressing fire :Thumbsup:

----------


## MEB

> couldn't agree with crzyman more. You'll shoot more with a shitty Norinco that fits you than with a Beretta that doesn't.


Although a Beretta that does fit you would be lurverly.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

> couldn't agree with crzyman more. You'll shoot more with a shitty Norinco that fits you than with a Beretta that doesn't.


Surprised no one said it earlier, instead of rattling off their favourite brand names... Fit is above all, the main thing. not just LOP either.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Ok You guys are probably going to take the piss out of me here, I tried a fabarm H4? in H&F westgate which was lovely but out of the price range, tried mossberg 930's,stoegers,weatherybys..... the also tried a few berretta's and i didnt like em,like it wasn't me you know what I mean? a bit too front end heavy and I think it was around 2300 and I couldn't remember the model.....

I picked up my AR all supressed now  :Thumbsup:  and went on over to Serious shooters because If I'm out that way then I'll habitually go there as its a bit of a drive.... anyway long story short I was playing around with short mossy's and escorts because as described in the original post the Salesmen went off that and produced short ambush guns and I couldn't complain its what i asked for lol! Was playing around with a few of them and tried the silver hunter,very nice but then a ATA arms caught my eye,I said to him oh yes I've always wanted to own a CZ/BRNO and am yet to add a traditional firearm being in wood so picked it up and hell fell in love with it,I know I know Turkish and everything but for 1k with 5 chokes,3" chamber,4+1 using 2 3/4 and a good deal on a mag extension when they arrive in the country I really couldn't say no! Also I will be using mostly lead as I don't hunt over water much,theres the odd pond here or there but I'll buy steel specifically for it....

Cheers for all the help guys! very very appreciated!

----------


## Nathan F

> I would (and just did) add the 200 more slides and get the 2k extrema 2 from H&F.  Last year that was a 3k+ shotgun.


Yep thats your best bet

----------

